# Mepps der beste Spinner?



## Andreas25 (24. Januar 2012)

Hallo.
Mich würd eure Meinung zu folgendem Thema interessieren. 
Ich benutz zum Spinnfischen am liebsten Mepps Spinner, hab damit einfach meine besten Erfahrungen gemacht. Hab schon von einigen Leuten gehört die ebenfalls auf die Dinger schwören. Bei Wobblern, gummifischen ists  ähnlich, viele haben bestimmte Kunstköder auf die sie schwören, beispielsweise die oft extrem teuren wobbler aus Japan oder Amerika. Ich frag mich dabei, ist es reine Einbildung bzw ein Resultat von Werbung bestimmten Ködern besondere Fängigkeit zuzuschreiben oder sind sie wirklich so gut? |kopfkrat


----------



## Lars Fischer (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*

Es gibt Tage, an denen ich nur ein Sortiment silberner 3er Mepps mitnehme und dann Strecke mache. Ich habe 100% Vertrauen in den Köder und verliere nicht wertvolle Zeit, dauernd den Köder/die Farbe zu wechseln.


----------



## Bobster (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*

Meppse sind die besten Spinner |uhoh:


----------



## DerJoni (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*

kann ich nur bestätigen.die mepss laufen einfach besser als die anderen und ich hab auch viel mehr vertrauen in die als in die anderen , weil ich irgendwie weiss , dass die besser sind und so bleib auch dabei 
lg joni


----------



## mxchxhl (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*

mepps!? niemals wieder! fangen nicht und rosten schnell!

für mich gibts nur Myran!

mfg


----------



## Franky (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*

Meppse sind nicht schlecht, aber wahrlich nicht die Creme de la Creme (oder Chrom de la Chrom )
Die haben ein denkbar mieses Bügelgelenk. Die zusammengequetschten Unterlegscheiben haben ohnehin schon eine große Auflagefläche (Widerstand) und zudem sammelt sich schnell Dreck da drin, was einem leichten Lauf zum Teil doch sehr entgegensteht.
Ich mag diese hier viel lieber:





Läuft bereits unter leichtem Zug perfekt!


----------



## Downbeat (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*

Hab nur noch 2 Mepps, ansonsten hauptsächlich BlueFox Vibrax.

Der beste Spinner den ich je hatte war vom Flohmarkt für 1€ nach ca 1 Jahr fischen abgerissen. Ich hab nie wieder so einen leichtlaufenden Spinner gehabt, den konnte man quasi auf der Stelle drehen lassen. Leider weiss ich die Firma nicht mehr.


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*

Mepps sind gut, ich fische aber lieber mit MA-SO-CA Spinnern.
http://www.ma-so-ca-das-original.de/page4.php?view=thumbnailList&category=4


----------



## j.Breithardt (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*



Torsk_NI schrieb:


> Mepps sind gut, ich fische aber lieber *mit MA-SO-CA* Spinnern.
> http://www.ma-so-ca-das-original.de/page4.php?view=thumbnailList&category=4


 

Die sind Spitze #6
Mein Händler führt ein großes Sortiment davon. Bin vor längerer Zeit mit dem Inhaber von MA-SO-KA zusammen getroffen,und habe mir Spinner nach eigenen Vorgaben bauen lassen.
Das einzige ,was mir am Standartsortiment nicht gefällt ist,dass die Haken nicht mittels Sprengring befestigt sind.
Eine Alternative wären auch noch die Eisen vom "Angelsachse".Die Dinger laufen hervorragend,und haben nadelscharfe Haken.


----------



## Torsk_SH (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*

Mein Händler hat zu Glück auch eine gute Auswahl da. Das man den Sprengring nachrüsten muss ist ärgerlich aber dafür ist der Lauf genial.

Ich hab meine übrigens mit Owner ST36 Drilligen nachgerüstet, top Sache #6

@ Andreas25

Zu Deiner eigentlichen Frage, jeder Köder hat seine Berechtigung, ein guter US/JP Wobbler fliegt z.B. viel besser und weiter als ein Spinner und man kan ihn auf der Stelle stehen lassen und nur leicht anzupfen, manchmal der Schlüssel zum Erfolg. 

Meiner Meinung nach gibt es bei Ködertypen kein besser oder schlechter! jeder hat seinen Vorteil, diese zu kennen ist es was einen guten Angler für mich ausmacht.


----------



## senfi (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*

Benutze sehr häufig Spinner, die besten (wie schon erwähnt) für mich sind MYRAN.
Top Lauf- und Wurfeigenschaften.


----------



## Ronny Kohlmann (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*

Was Rapala bei den Wobblern ist, ist Mepps bei den Spinnern.

Zweifellos gute Ware und vor 10 Jahren in jeder Köderbox zu finden. Heute gibt es aber sehr viele Alternativen, die zumindest ebenbürtig sind. Je nach Ködergröße gibt es "Spezialisten" von anderen Marken, die den Mepps schlagen.

Allerdings ist Mepps auch bei mir die am weitesten verbreitete Marke in der Köderbox. Ich weiß dass die Dinger gut laufen und vertraue den Spinnern so weit, dass ich es selten für notwendig halte mit anderen Marken zu experimentieren.


----------



## mxchxhl (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*



Ronny Kohlmann schrieb:


> Was Rapala bei den Wobblern ist, ist Mepps bei den Spinnern.



das kann man so pauschal nicht sagen! ich halte weder von rapala noch von den mepps was!

wie gesagt, bei den spinnern myran, die braucht man nur anschauen dann drehen die blätter schon, ultrafängig und wie gesagt im vergleich zu den mepps rosten sie nicht!  

und rapala ist ja seit jahren schon nichts mehr, hängen nur im regal oder man spielt die spiele auffer konsole oder am pc aber anne angel kommt mir der kram niewieder!
am liebsten ist mir da daiwa!

mag ja vllt. an meinen "schwierigen" gewässern liegen aber wie gesagt niewieder mepps oder rapala...

aber das ist ja das gute am angeln es gibt für jeden das passende, und zum glück hat jeder seinen eigenen geschmack und seine eigene meinung!

mfg


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*

@michahl:

Natürlich hat sich bei den Kunstködern in den letzten Jahren sehr viel getan und es mag inzwischen viele Kunstköder geben, die besser sind als Rapala und Mepps.

Trotzdem:
Beide haben über Jahrzehnte bewiesen, daß sie Fische fangen!
Täten sie es nicht, dann wären sie längst verschwunden!
Und egal wie viele noch bessere Köder irgendwann noch entwickelt werden, sie werden trotzdem noch fangen.

Natürlich kommt nicht jeder mit jedem Köder klar.
Wer einen bestimmten Kunstköder, als welchem Grund auch immer, nicht mag wird auch schlecht damit fangen.
Auch wenn alle um ihn herum damit gute Erfolge erziehlen...

Ich z.B. komm, leider, mit Wobblern nicht klar:
Nicht, daß ich es nicht immer wieder versuchen würde.
Ich hab damit auch schon viele Barsche und Schiede (Rapfen) gefangen und mein bester Zander, ein 80er, hat auf einen kleinen Rapala gebissen.
Nur erwische kaum einen Hecht damit.#c

Kaum hängt wieder einer meiner Lieblingsköder an der Schnur, rappelt es oft schon noch ein paar Würfen...

Womit ich beim Ausgangsthema wäre:
Dem guten, alten Mepps!
Er hat mir schon viele Angeltage gerettet.
Schon oft habe ich, wenn auch meine geliebten Gufis versagt haben, irgendwann den sibernen Mepps in Gr.5 drangehängt und war wenige Würfe später entschneidert...

Der Mepps hat seine Vorteile:

Er ist günstig und überall zu bekommen, ist kinderleicht zu führen und fängt vom kleinen Barsch bis zum Meterhecht alles.

:mDeshalb ist er, meiner Meinung nach, zumindest der beste Anfängerköder den es gibt!

Aber auch nach über zwanzig Angeljahren benutze ich ihn gerne und oft.

Wenn ich mich (schreckliche Vorstellung) für einen einzigen Kunstköder entscheiden müßte, dann bräuchte ich keine Sekunde darüber nachdenken:
:m Es wäre ein 5er Mepps. Natürlich in silber!

Grüße von
Nachtschwärmer78


----------



## Ralle 24 (24. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*

Natürlich ist der Mepps der mit Abstand beste und fängigste Köder überhaupt. Da kann kein anderer mithalten.

Und ich weiß auch warum das so ist.

Ich fische Mepps Spinner nun seit fast 40 Jahren. Ich weiß wie sie fliegen, wie ich werfen muss um den Köder an den richtigen Platz zu bekommen, wie sie bei welcher Strömung und welcher Einholgeschwindigkeit laufen. Ich kann sie flattern oder wie irre rotieren lassen, kann sie über den Grund hoppeln oder an der Oberfläche Blasen schlagen lassen. Ich merke am Zug der Schnur, was der Spinner im Wasser macht. 

Nicht weil der Mepps an sich das Beste vom besten ist, sofern es sowas überhaupt gibt.

Nein, weil ich seit Jahrzehnten nix anderes fische und mit dem Köder vertraut bin. Das ist m.M. nach das Geheimnis von Fängigkeit, nicht die Marke.


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*

Mepps ist einer der besten Spinner. ich fische sehr oft mit den Größen 0,1 und zwei auf Barsch und habe festgestellt, das es nur sehr wenige Fabrikate gibt die in dieser Größe vernüftig laufen.
Preislich sind sie im Vergleich auch nicht mehr so teuer wie früher, mit 1,30-1,50€ sind die eine gute Wahl.

Auch die Spinner von Balzer Colonel haben gute Laufeigenschaften. 

Hat einer mal einen Link zu einem Shop der die MA-SO-KA-Spinner verkauft?? Die sehen sehr interessant aus.


----------



## Professor Tinca (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nein, weil ich seit Jahrzehnten nix anderes fische und *mit dem Köder vertraut bin*. Das ist m.M. nach das Geheimnis von Fängigkeit, nicht die Marke.



Das ist ganz sicher ein Grund der entscheidend die Fängigkeit von Ködern beeinflusst.

Wer allzu oft seine Köder wechselt, wird sie nie ausreizen und deren wahre Fängigkeit kennenlernen.

Und darum hat jeder, der schon lange angelt sicher seinen Köder über den er sagt:



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Natürlich ist der ..... der mit Abstand beste und fängigste Köder überhaupt. Da kann kein anderer mithalten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*

Objektiv gesehen brauch ein Spinner ja nicht viele Eigenschaften:
Er muss sich drehen ..

Vernünftige "Hardware" (Haken, Sprengringe etc.)..

Alles andere ist, wie von Ralle beschrieben, eine Sache des Anglers und nicht des Spinners (wobei - man möge mir das Wortspiel verzeihen - das nicht immer auseinander zu halten ist... ;-)) )


----------



## Torsk_SH (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*



asphaltmonster schrieb:


> Hat einer mal einen Link zu einem Shop der die MA-SO-KA-Spinner verkauft?? Die sehen sehr interessant aus.



Müsstest Du alle hier bekommen,
http://www.masoca-kunstkoeder.de/produkte/index.php


----------



## Buds Ben Cêre (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> @Wenn ich mich (schreckliche Vorstellung) für einen einzigen Kunstköder entscheiden müßte, dann bräuchte ich keine Sekunde darüber nachdenken:
> :m Es wäre ein 5er Mepps. Natürlich in silber!


 

Bei mir wäre es ein 4er Mepps, ebenfalls silber.
Dazu noch einen Gno-Blinker in 14 Gramm, grün-gelbe Seite.


----------



## BERND2000 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Objektiv gesehen brauch ein Spinner ja nicht viele Eigenschaften:
> Er muss sich drehen ..
> 
> Vernünftige "Hardware" (Haken, Sprengringe etc.)..
> ...


 
 Klar es muß sich drehen, beim Mepps eine Selbstverständlichkeit.
Bei vielen Anderen leider nicht.
Aber auch beim Mepps, habe ich mit den unterschiedlichen Spinnern recht unterschiedliche Erfahrungen gemacht.
Einige waren Spitze, einige nur Durchschnitt.
Aber alle sind halt gelaufen, leider keine Selbsverstänlichkeit.
Beim Stillwasserfischen im Freiwasser nicht so wichtig, aber im Fluß am Grund oder  über Kraut, hängt man sofort fest wenn er aussetzt.
Mepps bleibt in der Kiste, auch wenn ich mit einigen anderen Spinnern erfolgreicher war.


----------



## Tommi-Engel (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*

Wieder so ein Fall von Markenwahn.|uhoh:
Irgendeiner hat mal gesagt, man muss einen Mepps nehmen.
Man nimmt ihn fängt damit, und schon ist es der weltbeste Spinner.
Man hat halt Vertrauen zu ihm aufgebaut und gibt andere Ködern erst gar keine Chance.
Ein Spinner muss drehen und nicht auseinander fallen, dann fängt er auch (wenn man ihn lässt).


----------



## vermesser (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Wieder so ein Fall von Markenwahn.|uhoh:



:vik: Meine Meinung!

Ich bevorzuge übrigens die DAM Effzett-Spinner. Bei mir fangen die deutlich besser als Mepps  !


----------



## Andreas25 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*

Was ich mir schon mal überlegt hab: kann es sein das Blattform und die Form des Achsgewichts bei Spinnern zu unterschiedlichen Druckwellen führen die dann bei bestimmten Modellen bessere Fangergebnisse erzielen weil die Raubfische genau durch die eine Druckfrequenz besonders angesprochen werden?


----------



## BERND2000 (25. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*



Andreas25 schrieb:


> Was ich mir schon mal überlegt hab: kann es sein das Blattform und die Form des Achsgewichts bei Spinnern zu unterschiedlichen Druckwellen führen die dann bei bestimmten Modellen bessere Fangergebnisse erzielen weil die Raubfische genau durch die eine Druckfrequenz besonders angesprochen werden?


 
Da bin ich sogar ganz sicher.
Ausprobieren und Erfahrungswerte finden wo, welcher Spinner Erfolge bringt.
Ich hatte schon einige Spinner die super liefen, aber gefangen haben sie nie etwas.
Gut möglich das selbst ein etwas unregelmäßiger Lauf, den Reitz noch erhöht.
Dumm nur, so etwas kannste im Laden halt nicht sehen.


----------



## Mendez (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*

Versuchs mal mit Abu Garcia Reflex Spinnern. Die gibts in 7,12 und 18 gr. Meine Favoriten. Mepps fehlen natürlich auch nicht in der Box.


----------



## Andal (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*

Och... da fallen mir noch ein paar beste Spinner ein.

Droppen, Myran, Ondex, Rublex, Stucki, Mörrum... 

Und warum auch immer, die beliebtesten bei Fischens sind die mit den kupfernen Blättern; jedenfalls nach meiner Erfahrung.


----------



## j.Breithardt (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*



Andal schrieb:


> Och... da fallen mir noch ein paar beste Spinner ein.
> 
> *Droppen*, Myran, Ondex, Rublex, Stucki, Mörrum...
> 
> Und warum auch immer, die beliebtesten bei Fischens sind die mit den kupfernen Blättern; jedenfalls nach meiner Erfahrung.


 


Auf den Droppen in 18gr. Kupfer habe ich vor gut 30 Jahren
meinen ersten Steinbutt in Mandal (N) gefangen.:l


----------



## Gemini (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*

@Vermesser
Markenwahn kritisieren und direkt im nächsten Satz ein bevorzugtes Markenprodukt nennen... |kopfkrat:q

Als sehr guter Spinner mit tollen Wurfeigenschaften hat sich 
bei mir der Savage Gear Caviar erwiesen. Fängt auch noch 
(in Kupfer).


----------



## Case (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Wieder so ein Fall von Markenwahn.|uhoh:



Es ist eine Erfahrungssache. Nach 40 jahren spinnen mit Mepps, weiß ich aber ganz genau wo mein Spinner landet, und was er im Wasser macht. Wäre mit einer anderen Marke sicher auch so. Aber das Ding fängt seit 40 Jahren. Ich habe viele Spinner geangelt (ich zieh die meißt aus Büschen raus) , aber nichts entspricht meinem Stil so.

Case


----------



## Tommi-Engel (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*



Case schrieb:


> Es ist eine Erfahrungssache.



Oder Gewohnheit....:m#h


----------



## Case (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Oder Gewohnheit....:m#h



Grins....#6#h


----------



## spin-paule (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*



Andreas25 schrieb:


> Was ich mir schon mal überlegt hab: kann es sein das Blattform und die Form des Achsgewichts bei Spinnern zu unterschiedlichen Druckwellen führen die dann bei bestimmten Modellen bessere Fangergebnisse erzielen weil die Raubfische genau durch die eine Druckfrequenz besonders angesprochen werden?



Ich glaube daran, dass die von der Blattform abgegebenen Frequenz oftmals darüber entscheidet, ob sich ein Fisch aus der Deckung locken lässt oder eben nicht. Vielleicht weniger bei der Forelle, aber beim Hecht bin ich mir sicher. Mehrmals habe ich erlebt, dass ein 4er oder 5er Aglia an der Uferkante versagt und in derselben Minute derselbe Wurf mit einem 3er Lusox sofort mit einem Hechtbiss quittiert wurde.

Kein Zufall, dass ich zwei Mepps-Spinner als Beispiel nehme. Ich bin quasi mit dem Mepps "groß geworden". In den 70ern und 80ern gab es bei meinem Lokalen Ausrüstungs-Händler keine andere Auswahl und wie einige bereits erwähnt haben, habe auch ich im Verlauf meiner Angler-Karriere die Wurfeigenschaften und das Laufverhalten der Meppse verinnerlicht. Bei Droppen, Myran, Ondex, Rublex, Colonel & co laufen sicher einige ebenso gut wenn nicht sogar besser... ich jedoch betrachte das Wasser und entscheide dann aufgrund meiner Mepps-Erfahrungswerte "1er Silber" oder "2er Blackfury"...

Apropos "rosten": Falls ich einen Mepps-Spinner nicht bereits im zarten Alter an einem versenkten Fahrrad oder aus Unkonzentriertheit im Gestrüpp verliere, dann haben die Dinger bei mir im Süsswasser in der Regel eine jahrelange Standzeit. Top Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis wie ich meine.

Schöne Grüße
Paul


----------



## BERND2000 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*

Liest sich bisher so , als wenn es nur den einen Mepps geben würde.
Aber es sind so viele verschiedene Modelle im Handel.
Diverse Blattformen, alle Möglichen Farben und Gewichte.
Laufen tun sie alle.
Einige lasssen sich auch recht gut werfen, andere sind in der Strömung nicht zu gebrauchen.
Meiner Erfahrung nach sind die roten und regenbogenfarbigen kurzblättrigen Spinner Gr. 3 - 5 Hechtkiller.
Die lassen sich langsam führen und bauen gewaltig Schalldruck auf.
Aber eine Forelle fing ich auf dieses Modell nie, die mochten lieber die einfacheren Modelle von D.A.M und Weiteren in rot/schwarz und schwarz mt Punkten.
Droppen von Abu laufen richtig toll und lassen sich bestens werfen, nur müssen sie mir zu schnell geführt werden um keinen Grundkontakt zu haben.(billig sind sie ja nicht)
Dann kann ich auch gleich einen Blinker nehmen, der wirft sich noch viel weiter.
Es giebt so viele Spinner die teilweise auch gut sind und wenig kosten.
Nö, ich habe da kein Markenbewustsein, aber fragt mich ein Neuling was ich für einen guten Spinner halte, werde ich Antworten: "*Mepps"*.


----------



## Jose (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*

hab das hochwasser genutzt, meine spinner (aus) zu sortieren.
in der 'aktiv'-kiste liegen meppse und droppen für den rhein - und Celtas (rublex) für die feinen kleinen gewässer, Sieg z.b., kurz "DIE BESTEN".

gibt sicher noch andere 'beste', kenn ich aber nicht.
weiß aber, dass ein mepps in unerfahrener hand eher ein fischschreck ist.
(ohne mepps geh ich gar nicht erst los...)


----------



## Taxidermist (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*



> Apropos "rosten": Falls ich einen Mepps-Spinner  nicht bereits im zarten Alter an einem versenkten Fahrrad oder aus  Unkonzentriertheit im Gestrüpp verliere, dann haben die Dinger bei mir  im Süsswasser in der Regel eine jahrelange Standzeit. Top  Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis wie ich meine.


Zum "Rosten" möchte ich noch anmerken,die laufen etwas an, dass ist richtig!
Mir ist dies gerade recht, da mir die Dinger in meinem, zumindest im Sommer sehr klaren Baggersee, sonst mit ihrem wilden geblitze eher eine
Scheuchwirkung haben, als zu fangen!
Die "abgehangenen" fangen deutlich besser!
Es gibt allerdings auch noch andere sehr gute Spinner wie Abu Droppen,
Abu mörrum, Vibrax und natürlich auch die Masocas.
Aber einen wie den Mepps Giant gibt es nur einmal!

Jürgen


----------



## kati48268 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*

der beste Boilie, das beste Futter, die fettigste Pommes oder die geilste Blondine (oder anders herum)...|kopfkrat

Vielleicht gibt es einfach _nicht immer nur den einen_ ersten Platz.


----------



## west1 (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*



kati48268 schrieb:


> Vielleicht gibt es einfach _nicht immer nur den einen_ ersten Platz.



Doch den gibts!  Auf platz eins sind einige von meinen Eigenbau Spinnern, da kommt selbst ein Mepps nicht mit.


----------



## spin-paule (26. Januar 2012)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*



Taxidermist schrieb:


> ...Aber einen wie den Mepps Giant gibt es nur einmal!
> 
> Jürgen



Ja, den Giant schätze ich auch sehr... ein einmaliger Verführer!!! 
In meinem verschleißträchtigem Hausgewässer war er mir auf die Dauer allerdings zu teuer. Meine Alternative:

http://img860.*ih.us/img860/294/gutos.jpg


EK: Mepps 2,50 €, Streamer (5/0) 2,50 € und ein Sprengring... die Aufnahme schaut zwar trocken etwas verkrumpelt aus, aber nass und im Einsatz entfaltet sich der Bunny beim Spinn-Stopp sehr verführerisch!


Schöne Grüße
Paul


----------



## Kristian98 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*

Hab als Anfänger jetzt mal so eine Frage, ich wollt mir nämlich paar Spinner zulegen ? Habt ihr Tipps welche Spinner ich (muss nicht von Mepps sein) mir zulegen müsste.

Spinner die fängig sind und auch nicht allzu teuer :m


----------



## M.C Phlegmatisch (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*

Kauf die ein paar DAM Effzett. Die ganz normalen in Silber.
Günstig und ich finde die stehen die Mepps in nichts nach. Meiner Meinung nach sind die Drillinge sogar besser und die rosten nicht so schnell wie die Mepps. Kosten auch nur die Hälfte. Ich verwende immer Größe 2-3 und fange eigentlich fast jeden Raubfisch darauf. Nicht selten auch Hechte auf 2er Spinner. Ansonsten lohnt es sich auch immer große Spinner für hecht zu versuchen.


----------



## Kristian98 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*

Dank dir #h


----------



## wolf86 (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*

bei uns heißt es immer "der 5er Mepps fängt immer |supergri"

silberner 5er Mepps Agila, auf die Dinger schwör ich, da kann zumindest an meinem Hausgewässer kein Gummifisch oder Wobbler ran.


----------



## AllroundhunterKib (26. Februar 2013)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*



wolf86 schrieb:


> bei uns heißt es immer "der 5er Mepps fängt immer |supergri"
> 
> silberner 5er Mepps Agila, auf die Dinger schwör ich, da kann zumindest an meinem Hausgewässer kein Gummifisch oder Wobbler ran.



Ich kenn da auch so einen Angler, der sagt wenn nix geht, geht auf den Mepps immer was. Hab schon oft erlebt das er recht hatte.
Hiermal grüsse nach Epfenbach, vielleicht meldet er sich ja auch zu Wort.


----------



## Sherminator (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*

Auch wenn der Fred schon was älter ist wollte ich ihn trotzdem nochmal ausgraben.

Und das wie ich finde aus gutem Grund:

wir waren gestern endlich mal wieder an einem unserer hiesigen fließgewässer und es hat sich mal wieder gezeigt, dass auch in Zeiten von Japan/Us Wobblern die Mepps immernoch in keiner Tackle Kiste fehlen sollten.

Und jetzt kommt das warum:

Ich habe gestern dieverste Köder versucht Gufi von K....., D.... und wie sie alle heissen, Spinner von D.. und anderen Marken und was hat uns letzendlich 2 Anfasser, einen Mörderbiss mit abriss, 2 kleine stachelritter und 2 Maßige Fische gebracht ein "uralter" 3er Mepps Spinner.

Deswegen würde ich auf die Mepps nie ganz verzichten wollen da gerade der "jamaica" Spinner immer geht wenn nichts mehr geht und wenns nur ein maßiger Barsch ist.

Mich würde mal eure aktuellen Erfahrungen auch mit aktuellen Modellen und mitbewerbern interessieren°!


----------



## Purist (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*



Sherminator schrieb:


> Mich würde mal eure aktuellen Erfahrungen auch mit aktuellen Modellen und mitbewerbern interessieren°!



DAM Spinner sind brauchbar, für Dekorfolie auf dem Blatt sollte man aber keinen Aufpreis zahlen, die ist schneller verschwunden wie man gucken kann. Alternative: Selber ausschneiden und draufpappen 

Mepps sind solide, wie schon immer, braucht man nicht viel darüber zu sagen, einzig die Preise mancher Anbieter in Deutschland verwundern mich. Gucken, wo sie günstig sind und zuschlagen, kann man immer gebrauchen.

Rublex, wird inzwischen von WFT vertrieben und daher leider Mondpreise, aber immer noch eine Bank. So durchdachte Spinner gibt's von keiner anderen Marke, wie eh und je aber auch mal mit schlampiger Blattprägung. Das beeinflusst deren Funktion zwar nicht, ich kann mir aber gut vorstellen, dass es Drallprobleme verursacht, außer man trifft Maßnahmen dagegen.

zu den Haken der oben genannten: Die sind verdammt ähnlich, wenn nicht gar aus der gleichen Fabrik. Biegen bei Hängern auf (finde ich gut, andere halten das dann für Müll), lassen sich leicht nachschärfen, rosten nicht nach ein paar Einsätzen.

Cormoran.. ich denke anstatt die zu kaufen, kann man gleich in China No-Name Spinner ordern, teils scharfe Kanten, rostende Haken und Gewichte, verkantende Spinnerblätter, die kaum anlaufen.. das geht gar nicht. 


Fazit meinerseits: Spinner, die laufen und daher auch fangen, gibt's viele. Als Angler unterscheide ich zwischen Blattform, Gewichten und wo diese sitzen. Haken, Dekore etc. kann man nachrüsten, muss ich aber erst das Spinnerblatt per Hand abrunden, den Körper oder sogar die Achse wegen Rostbefalls austauschen, kann ich sie auch gleich selber bauen. 

Den einen Spinner, der immer super fängt, gibt's nicht. Als Angler trifft man immer dann ins schwarze, wenn man den für die Situation passenden (Tiefen-, Mitten- oder Flachläufer und entsprechend gerade fängige Größe) auswählt.


----------



## inselkandidat (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*

Meine Favorit noch vor Mepps sind die Blue Fox Vibrax! Meines Erachtens die besten Spinner am Markt, allerdings auch preisintensiv..


----------



## Illex Sascha (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Mepps der beste Spinner?*

Hey, der Mepps ist un-schlagbar habe mal 1 Jahr mit den Mepps durch geangelt und mein Paßmann mit Wobbler,ich habe fast immer gefangen aber er die größeren.
 Auf dauer nur Spinnern ist mir zu langweilig und bevorzuge HBaits auch wenn man mal Schneider bleibt macht es mir riesigen Spaß mit können die Räuber zu überlisten.........


----------



## u-see fischer (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Mepps der beste Spinner?*

Der schon erwähnte Veltic Spinner von Rublex ist gut und der kaum bekannte Panther Martin Spinner ist eine Bank.
Selbst beim langsamsten einleiern läuft der schon absolut super.


----------



## angler1996 (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Mepps der beste Spinner?*

ah, noch einer der Inlineblätter nimmt|wavey:
 Gruß A.


----------



## Sherminator (19. Mai 2014)

*AW: Mepps der beste Spinner?*

Danke für eure jetzt schon zahlreichen Antworten und Meinungen.
Was ich nochmal zu bedenken geben möchte:

Es wird oft der Preis angesprochen wo ich finde Mepps was leistung und qualität angeht echt top ist und was ich entscheidend finde ist 1. die verfügbarkeit auch bei lokalen Händlern und auch die Vielfalt.
Was man auch nicht ausser acht lassen darf gerade durch den hohen Angeldruck mit den ganzen neu am Markt etablierten Spinnern ist es manchmal gar nicht schlecht ein "altes" Eisen auszupacken und dem fisch so einen neuen Reiz zu bieten.

Ich will hier keine Lanze für Mepps brechen aber ich finde wenn man sie zu nehmen weiss bieten sie min genau die selbe Leistung wie die neueren Spinner.

Aber ich werde bei einigen genannten Marken beim nächsten shopping ausflug mal die Augen offen halten. Weil man muss auch mal über den Tellerrand schauen gelle.


----------



## Nachtschwärmer78 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*



inselkandidat schrieb:


> Meine Favorit noch vor Mepps sind die Blue Fox Vibrax! Meines Erachtens die besten Spinner am Markt, allerdings auch preisintensiv..



Hab mal von meinem Händler einen Blue Fox zum Vergleich geschenkt bekommen.

Der Eindruck war gut.
Ich habe auch mehr Druck in der Rute gespürt, als beim Mepps gleicher Größe.
Trotzdem habe ich keine Bisse bekommen.
Als ich es dann wieder auf den Mepps gewechselt habe, hat´s mehrfach geknallt.

Bei mehreren Versuchen, bei denen ich immer wieder zwischen beiden Modellen gewechselt habe, kamen die Bisse nur auf den Mepps.

Das ist aber nur meine persönliche Erfahrung von ein paar Feierabendspaziergängen und muß überhaupt nix heißen.
Hab schon viel gutes über den Blue gehört und will ihn keinesfalls schlecht machen.


----------



## Sherminator (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Hab mal von meinem Händler einen Blue Fox zum Vergleich geschenkt bekommen.
> 
> Der Eindruck war gut.
> Ich habe auch mehr Druck in der Rute gespürt, als beim Mepps gleicher Größe.
> ...


 
Und ich glaube dieses mehr Druck in der Rute ist das Problem!
Das mag in sehr weitläufigen grossen Gewässern oder beim Schhleppen von Vorteil sein da mehr Schalldruck im Wasser aber gerade in relativ schmalen und nicht sehr tiefen Fliesgewässer habe ich sogar eher die Erfahrung gemacht das die Köder die derart rabatz unter Wasser machen eher eine scheuch Wirkung haben oder täusche ich mich?
Ich gucke immer das sich beim einholen nur die Rutenspitze min in die Richtung aus der der Spinner kommt neigt das ist dann auch meisten ne gute Geschwindigkeit.
Wenn die sich zu arg biegt beisst meist nüscht.

Gruß


----------



## PirschHirsch (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Mepps der beste Spinner?*

Dann einfach zu nem Schmalblatt-Longue-Mepps wechseln (der auch im Stillwasser mitunter echt prima ist).


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*



Nachtschwärmer78 schrieb:


> Hab mal von meinem Händler einen Blue Fox zum Vergleich geschenkt bekommen.
> 
> Der Eindruck war gut.
> Ich habe auch mehr Druck in der Rute gespürt, als beim Mepps gleicher Größe.
> ...



Den Blue Fox mag ich ganz gerne. Das mehr an Druck kann ich bestätigen, mit einer leichten Rute sind die 5-6g Spinner schon bald unangenehm. Beim Forellen Angeln bin ich mit dem sehr zufrieden.

Ätzend ist nur, dass die so schnell Rosten. Das hab ich bei noch keinem anderen Spinner gehabt.


----------



## Purist (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Mepps der besste Spinner?*



Sherminator schrieb:


> Ich gucke immer das sich beim einholen nur die Rutenspitze min in die Richtung aus der der Spinner kommt neigt das ist dann auch meisten ne gute Geschwindigkeit.
> Wenn die sich zu arg biegt beisst meist nüscht.



Das hängt zum einen stark von der Rute ab, zum anderen lässt sich die Geschwindigkeit doch deutlich besser über die Rolle kontrollieren. Idealerweise kann man mit der Rutenspitze die Rotation "überwachen". 

Als Anfänger machte ich immer einen Hauptfehler beim Angeln mit Spinnern, weil es "Fachmagazine" derart publizierten. Darin stand dann immer sinngemäß, dass die Blätter beim leichtesten Zug rotieren müssten und, dass sie möglichst langsam zu führen seien.
Nichts ist Falscher als das, außer vielleicht in absolut klarem Wasser. Die Druckwellen sind es hauptsächlich, die Raubfische anlocken, ihre Aufmerksamkeit wecken und sie attackieren lassen. Die Optik spielt erst die zweite Rolle, kurz vor dem Biss, wenn überhaupt. 
Führt man einen Spinner nun so langsam, dass gerade einmal das Blatt rotiert, ist die Druckwelle minimal, die Wirkung und Fängigkeit auch.


----------



## mrburnes99 (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Mepps der beste Spinner?*

Wenn ich wählen darf, nehme ich meist Blue Fox. Es liegt wahrscheinlich ebenfalls wie bei den meisten anderen an den guten Erfahrungen, bzw. an der Erfahrung im Handling. Ich fange meine Hechte und Barsche mit Blue Fox und bevorzuge hauptsächlich Silber Gr.4. Richtig geil fühlt sich der 6er an, das ist der Huey der Spinner :vik: Leider ist meiner noch Jungfrau.

Im vorigen Jahr hatte ich ein Schlüsselerlebnis, welches meine Verbindung zu den Blue Fox bestärkt hatte. Vorm Urlaub gabs ne große Bestellung Plaste und Blech für den Schwedenurlaub. Der Händler hatte alles sauber verpackt, aber einen der Blue Fox vergessen. Auf Nachfrage nachgesandt, aber leider so spät, dass ihn meine Freundin erst in der letzten Woche mitbringen konnte. Ich pack ihn aus, in die Kiste und dann irgendwann auf den See. Spinner ans Band, 1.Wurf, Hecht. Was soll man da machen? Hätte sicher auch mit jedem anderen Spinner so laufen können, aber es war nun mal ein Blue Fox 

Das mit dem Rost muss ich aber leider auch feststellen. Zudem hab ich mal ne Frage. Wie kann ich beim Blue Fox den Drilling wechseln?

Wer was zum weiten Werfen sucht, dann kann ich mal zu nem Test eines Abu Reflex raten. Ich hab nen 1er oder 2er, die feige Sau will nicht ins Wasser |supergri Der fliegt und fliegt und fliegt!


----------



## Katteker (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Mepps der beste Spinner?*

Angeregt durch diesen Trööt hab ich gestern mal in meine Köderkiste geguckt: Kein einziger Mepps mehr drinn. Keiner. Fast nur noch DAM Effzett und Balzer Colonels. Und ein paar von Zebco und Blue Fox.
Und dabei bin ich fast nur mit Blechködern beim spinnen unterwegs. Ich hatte ganz sicher mal welche, sind wohl mittlerweile alle an Hängern weggekommen und ich habs garnicht bemerkt.
Und wenn ich so recht überlege, in den 2 Angelläden hier gibts auch keine Mepps. Merkwürdig eigentlich.

Hab grad mal ne Bestellung losgeschickt. :g


----------



## Bassey (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Mepps der beste Spinner?*

Ich hatte mal einen 2er und einen 3er Spinner, dessen Marke und Namen ich leider nicht mehr weiss.
Das Blatt war sehr schmal und hatte so eine Art Libellenflügelmuster darauf. Die liefen auch langsam gezogen mit sehr vielen Umdrehungen und waren die Rapfenbombe schlechthin!


----------



## thanatos (20. Mai 2014)

*AW: Mepps der beste Spinner?*

Mepps sind im allgemeinen ganz gut ,aber ich hab auch Spinner die nicht mal ein Drittel so teuer waren und auch nicht schlechter laufen und fangen.


----------



## Sensitivfischer (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Mepps der beste Spinner?*



Bassey schrieb:


> Ich hatte mal einen 2er und einen 3er Spinner, dessen Marke und Namen ich leider nicht mehr weiss.
> Das Blatt war sehr schmal und hatte so eine Art Libellenflügelmuster darauf. Die liefen auch langsam gezogen mit sehr vielen Umdrehungen und waren die Rapfenbombe schlechthin!



Waren es vielleicht diese hier?|kopfkrat
http://www.spinnerundco.de/spinner/mepps/bug/


----------



## PirschHirsch (23. Mai 2014)

*AW: Mepps der beste Spinner?*

Oder vielleicht der/die gute alte "DAM Libelle"?


----------



## Fetter Barsch (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mepps der beste Spinner?*

Ich beleb den Thread noch mal.

Was für Haken sind denn beim Mepps eigentlich dran, also welche Marke? Denn bei mir biegen sich die Haken relativ schnell auf und die Hauptachse verbiegt sich relativ schnell, bei Hängern.

Werde vielleicht zu einem anderen Spinnerhersteller wechseln. Was habt ihr denn für Erfahrungen mit den Blue Fox gemacht? Die müssten doch VMC-Haken haben, oder?

MfG Tony


----------



## Taxidermist (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mepps der beste Spinner?*



> Was für Haken sind denn beim Mepps eigentlich dran, also welche Marke?


Wenn ich mich nicht täusche, müssten es Mustad Haken sein!
Persönlich hatte ich nie Probleme mit den Haken an den Mepps Spinnern,
zumeist verliere ich diese, lange bevor die Haken stumpf sind.
Manche habe ich aber schon seit Jahren im Einsatz!
Allerdings benutze ich nur welche ab Größe 5 aufwärts, also 5er Longue 35gr.,Giant und Musky Killer.

Und ja, ich halte Mepps für die besten Spinner, dicht gefolgt von MA-SO-CA

Jürgen


----------



## Purist (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mepps der beste Spinner?*



Fetter Barsch schrieb:


> Was für Haken sind denn beim Mepps eigentlich dran, also welche Marke? Denn bei mir biegen sich die Haken relativ schnell auf und die Hauptachse verbiegt sich relativ schnell, bei Hängern.



Die Achsen verbiegen sich bei allen Spinnern, das hat Stahldraht so an sich. Weil du es bei den Drillingen weisst, heisst das, dass du dank der biegenden Hakenschenkel die Spinner bei Hängern lösen kannst.. 

Die Aglia Spinner haben den VMC 9649 Drilling in Bronze dran, günstig, altbacken, aber gut zu gebrauchen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (2. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mepps der beste Spinner?*

Ich steh auch auf Mepps - die laufen einfach prima und auch gut an.

Einziges bislang beobachtetes Phänomen: 

Wenn man dem großen 7er-Aglia mit Puschel eine Vorblei-Exzenterstange verpasst, muss man ihn vor dem Einholen kurz anzupfen, damit das Blatt zu rotieren beginnt.

Ohne Exzenterblei fängt er ganz von alleine durch reinen Zug an.

Keine Ahnung, woran das liegt - bin kein Physikprofessor.


----------



## AllrounderLoomis (29. Juni 2014)

*AW: Mepps der beste Spinner?*

Hab früher auch nur mit Mepps`n gefischt inzwischn bin ich großer Fan von den Myra spinnern geworden. Heisst aber nicht das ich nicht mehr mit Mepps  fischen würde ;-)


----------

